# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Agua potable

## ben-amar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agua_potable
Se denomina agua potable o agua para consumo humano, al agua que puede ser consumida sin restricción. El término se aplica al agua que cumple con las normas de calidad promulgadas por las autoridades locales e internacionales.

En la Unión Europea la normativa 98/83/EU establece valores máximos y mínimos para el contenido en minerales, diferentes iones como cloruros, nitratos, nitritos, amonio, calcio, magnesio, fosfato, arsénico, etc., además de los gérmenes patógenos. El pH del agua potable debe estar entre 6,5 y 8,5. Los controles sobre el agua potable suelen ser más severos que los controles aplicados sobre las aguas minerales embotelladas.

En zonas con intensivo uso agrícola es cada vez más difícil encontrar pozos cuya agua se ajuste a las exigencias de las normas. Especialmente los valores de nitratos y nitritos, además de las concentraciones de los compuestos fitosanitarios, superan a menudo el umbral de lo permitido. La razón suele ser el uso masivo de abonos minerales o la filtración de purines. El nitrógeno aplicado de esta manera, que no es asimilado por las plantas es transformado por los microorganismos del suelo en nitrato y luego arrastrado por el agua de lluvia al nivel freático. También ponen en peligro el suministro de agua potable otros contaminantes medioambientales como el derrame de derivados del petróleo, lixiviados de minas, etc. Las causas de la no potabilidad del agua son:

    * Bacterias, virus;
    * Minerales (en formas de partículas o disueltos), productos tóxicos;
    * Depósitos o partículas en suspensión.

aguia potable
Producción
Al proceso de conversión de agua común en agua potable se le denomina potabilización. Suele consistir en un stripping de compuestos volátiles seguido de la precipitación de impurezas con floculantes, filtración y desinfección con cloro u ozono. Para confirmar que el agua ya es potable, debe ser inodora (sin olor), incolora (sin color) e insípida (sin sabor).

En zonas con pocas precipitaciones y zonas de y disponibilidad de aguas marinas se puede producir agua potable por desalinizacion. Este se lleva a cabo a menudo por ósmosis inversa o destilación.

En algunos países se añaden pequeñas cantidades de fluoruro al agua potable para mejorar la salud dental.
Estación de tratamiento de agua potable
Se denomina estación de tratamiento de agua potable (frecuentemente abreviado como ETAP) al conjunto de estructuras en las que se trata el agua de manera que se vuelva apta para el consumo humano. Existen diferentes tecnologías para potabilizar el agua, pero todas deben cumplir los mismos principios:

   1. combinación de barreras múltiples (diferentes etapas del proceso de potabilización) para alcanzar bajas condiciones de riesgo,
   2. tratamiento integrado para producir el efecto esperado,
   3. tratamiento por objetivo (cada etapa del tratamiento tiene una meta específica relacionada con algún tipo de contaminante).

Si no se cuenta con un volumen de almacenamiento de agua potabilizada, la capacidad de la planta debe ser mayor que la demanda máxima diaria en el periodo de diseño. Además, una planta de tratamiento debe operar continuamente, aún con alguno de sus componentes en mantenimiento; por eso es necesario como mínimo dos unidades para cada proceso de la planta.

Filtración rápida en proceso del tratamiento de las aguas artesianas. Se filtra el agua de hierro coagulado, Káraný, República Checa.

Infiltración lenta artificial en el proceso de la producción del agua potable, Káraný, República Checa.
Tipos de plantas
    * ETAP de tecnología convencional: incluye los procesos de coagulación, floculación, decantación  (o sedimentación) y filtración.
    * ETAP de filtración directa: incluye los procesos de coagulación-decantación y filtración rápida, y se puede incluir el proceso de floculación.
    * ETAP de filtración en múltiples etapas (FIME): incluye los procesos de filtración gruesa dinámica, filtración gruesa ascendente y filtración lenta en arena.

También puede utilizarse una combinación de tecnologías, y en cada una de las tecnologías nombradas es posible contar con otros procesos que pueden ser necesarios específicamente para remover determinada contaminación

Infiltración de las arenas de las orillas de los ríos es un tipo de potabilización natural del agua. Este en la localidad de Káraný/Sojovice, una de las 2 plantas del tratamiento del agua potable para Praga.
Formas para conseguir agua potable
    * Aprovechar el agua de lluvia. En ciertas latitudes, un árbol apodado el árbol del viajero tiene sus hojas en forma de recipientes en los que se acumula el agua y en los cuales es posible beber.
    * Hervir el agua de los ríos o charcos con el fin de evitar la contaminación bacteriana. Este método no evita la presencia de productos tóxicos. Con el fin de evitar los depósitos y las partículas en suspensión, se puede tratar de decantar el agua dejándola reposar y recuperando el volumen más limpio, desechando el volumen más sucio (que se depositará al fondo o en la superficie).
    * El agua que se hierve y cuyo [[]] puede recuperarse por condensación es un medio para conseguir agua pura (sin productos tóxicos, sin bacterias o virus, sin depósitos o partículas). En la práctica, fuera del laboratorio, el resultado no es seguro. El agua obtenida por este medio se denomina agua destilada, y aunque no contiene impurezas, tampoco contiene sales y minerales esenciales para la vida, que el agua potable debe contener en determinadas cantidades. Por esto, no se la considera técnicamente potable (sana para el consumo humano), pues su consumo permanente le quitaría al cuerpo humano esos nutrientes.
    * Pastillas potabilizadoras: con ellas es posible obtener agua limpia y segura. Deben aplicarse en cantidades exactas y dejar reposar lo suficiente antes de consumir el agua. Se recomienda leer las instrucciones de uso y fecha de vencimiento.
Sustancias peligrosas en el agua potable

Contaminación de un curso de agua por bacterias que obtienen su energía oxidando el hierro presente en el agua.
Arsénico
La presencia de arsénico en el agua potable puede ser el resultado de la disolución del mineral presente en el suelo por donde fluye el agua antes de su captación para uso humano, por contaminación industrial o por pesticidas. La ingestión de pequeñas cantidades de arsénico pueden causar efectos crónicos por su acumulación en el organismo. Envenenamientos graves pueden ocurrir cuando la cantidad tomada es de 100 mg.
Cadmio
El cadmio  puede estar presente en el agua potable a causa de la contaminación industrial o por el deterioro de las tuberías galvanizadas.

El cadmio es un metal altamente tóxico y se le ha atribuido varios casos de envenenamiento alimenticio
Cromo
El cromo  hexavalente (raramente se presenta en el agua potable el cromo en su forma trivalente) es cancerígeno, y en el agua potable debe determinarse para estar seguros de que no está contaminada con este metal.

La presencia del cromo en las redes de agua potable puede producirse por desechos de industrias que utilizan sales de cromo, en efecto para el control de la corrosión de los equipos, se agregan cromatos a las aguas de refrigeración. Es importante tener en cuenta la industria de curtiembres ya que allí utilizan grandes cantidades de cromo que luego son vertidas a los ríos donde kilómetros más adelante son interceptados por bocatomas de acueductos.

Nitratos y nitritos
Se sabe desde hace tiempo que la ingestión de nitratos  y nitritos  puede causar metahemoglobinemia, es decir, un incremento de metahemoglobina en la sangre, que es una hemoglobina modificada (oxidada) incapaz de fijar el oxígeno  y que provoca limitaciones de su transporte a los tejidos. En condiciones normales, hay un mecanismo enzimático  capaz de restablecer la alteración y reducir la metahemoglobina otra vez a hemoglobina.

Los nitritos presentes en la sangre, ingeridos directamente o provenientes de la reducción de los nitratos, pueden transformar la hemoglobina en metahemoglobina y pueden causar metahemoglobinemia.

Se ha estudiado también la posible asociación de la ingestión de nitratos con el cáncer. Los nitratos no son carcinogénicos para los animales de laboratorio. Al parecer los nitritos tampoco lo son para ellos, pero pueden reaccionar con otros compuestos (aminas y amidas) y formar derivados N-nitrosos. Muchos compuestos N-nitrosos se han descrito como carcinogénicos en animales de experimentación. Estas reacciones de nitrosación pueden producirse durante la maduración o el procesamiento de los alimentos, o en el mismo organismo (generalmente, en el estómago) a partir de los precursores.

En la valoración del riesgo de formación de nitrosaminas y nitrosamidas, se ha de tener en cuenta que a través de la dieta también se pueden ingerir inhibidores o potenciadores de las reacciones de nitrosación.

La Organización Mundial de la Salud recomienda una concentración máxima de nitratos de 50 mg/l.
Zinc
La presencia del zinc en el agua potable puede deberse al deterioro de las tuberías de hierro galvanizado y a la pérdida del zinc del latón. En tales casos puede sospecharse también la presencia de plomo y cadmio por ser impurezas del zinc, usadas en la galvanización. También puede deberse a la contaminación con agua de desechos industriales.

----------


## ben-amar

La red de abastecimiento de agua potable es un sistema de obras de ingeniería, concatenadas que permiten llevar hasta la vivienda de los habitantes de una ciudad, pueblo o área rural relativamente densa, el agua potable.
Origen del agua
Los sistemas de abastecimiento de agua potable se pueden clasificar por la fuente del agua, de le que se obtienen:

    * Agua de lluvia almacenada en aljibes. Está no necesariamente forma parte de un aljibe, ya que estos actualmente en las zonas urbanas son construidos.
    * Agua proveniente de manantiales naturales, donde el agua subterránea aflora a la superficie;
    * Agua subterránea, captada a través de pozos o galerías filtrantes;
    * Agua superficial (lleva un previo tratamiento), proveniente de ríos, arroyos, embalses o lagos naturales;
    * Agua de mar.

Según el origen del agua, para transformarla en agua potable deberá ser sometida a tratamientos, que van desde la simple desinfección y filtración, hasta la desalinización.
Componentes del sistema de abastecimiento
El sistema de abastecimiento de agua potable más complejo, que es el que utiliza aguas superficiales, consta de cinco partes principales:

    * Almacenamiento de agua bruta;
    * Captación;
    * Tratamiento;
    * Almacenamiento de agua tratada;
    * Red de distribución abierta

Almacenamiento de agua bruta
El almacenamiento de agua bruta se hace necesario cuando la fuente de agua no tiene un caudal suficiente durante todo el año para suplir la cantidad de agua necesaria. Para almacenar el agua de los ríos o arroyos que no garantizan en todo momento el caudal necesario se construyen embalses.

En los sistemas que utilizan agua subterránea, el acuífero funciona como un verdadero tanque de almacenamiento, la mayoría de las veces con recarga natural, sin embargo hay casos en que la recarga de los acuíferos se hace por medio de obras hidráulicas especiales.
Captación
La captación de un manantial debe hacerse con todo cuidado, protegiendo el lugar de afloramiento de posibles contaminaciones, delimitando un área de protección cerrada.

La captación de las agua superficiales se hace a través de las bocatomas, en algunos casos se utilizan galerías filtrantes paralelas al curso de agua para captar las aguas que resultan así con un filtrado preliminar.

La captación de las aguas subterráneas se hace a través de pozos o galerías filtrantes.

Tratamiento
El tratamiento del agua para hacerla potable es la parte más delicada del sistema. El tipo de tratamiento es muy variado en función de la calidad del agua bruta. Una planta de tratamiento de agua potable completa generalmente consta de los siguientes componentes:

    * Reja para la retención de material grueso, tanto flotante como de arrastre de fondo;
    * Desarenador, para retener el material en suspensión de tamaño fino;
    * Floculadores, donde se adicionan químicos que facilitan la decantación de sustancias en suspensión coloidal y materiales muy finos en general;
    * Decantadores, o sedimentadores que separan una parte importante del material fino;
    * Filtros, que terminan de retirar el material en suspensión;
    * Dispositivo de desinfección.

Almacenamiento de agua tratada
El almacenamiento del agua tratada tiene la función de compensar las variaciones horarias del consumo, y almacenar un volumen estratégico para situaciones de emergencia, como por ejemplo incendios. Existen dos tipos de tanques para agua tratada, tanques apoyados en el suelo y tanques elevados, cada uno dotado de dosificador o hipoclorador para darle el tratamiento y volverla apta para el consumo humano

Red de distribución
La red de distribución se inicia en la primera casa de la comunidad; la línea de distribución se inicia en el tanque de agua tratada y termina en la primera vivienda del usuario del sistema. Consta de:

    * Estaciones de bombeo;
    * Tuberías principales, secundarias y terciarias.

Impacto ambiental de un sistema de abastecimiento de agua potable
Los proyectos de agua potable incluyen los siguientes elementos: la construcción, expansión o rehabilitación de represas  y reservorios, pozos y estructuras receptoras, tuberías  principales de transmisión y estaciones de bombeo, obras de tratamiento y sistemas de distribución; las provisiones para la operación y mantenimiento de cualquiera de las instalaciones arriba mencionadas; el establecimiento o fortalecimiento de las funciones de colocación de medidores, facturación y colección de pagos; y el fortalecimiento administrativo global de la empresa de agua potable.

Si bien un sistema de abastecimiento de agua potable tiene sin lugar a dudas un impacto sumamente positivo en la salud y el bienestar de muchas personas, la construcción de sus diversos componentes acarrea, potencialmente, algunos problemas que son los mismos que se describen en los siguientes artículos:

    * Manejo de recursos terrestres e hidráulicos
    * Represas y reservorios
    * Sistemas de recolección, tratamiento, reutilización y eliminación de las aguas servidas
    * Tuberías de petróleo y gas.

----------


## ben-amar

La Conservación del agua o Eficiencia hídrica hace referencia a la reducción del uso del agua.

Los objetivos de la Eficiencia hídrica incluyen:

Sello dedicado a la Eficiencia Energética. EE.UU. 1960.

    * Sostenibilidad. Para asegurar la disponibilidad para futura generaciones, el reintegro de agua desde el ecosistema no debería exceder su tasa de reemplazo natural.
    * Conservación de la energía. El bombeo de agua, el reparto y el tratamiento consumen una considerable cantidad de energía.[1] )
    * Conservación del hábitat. Minimizar el uso de agua para las necesidades de la humanidad y priorizar los usos para preservar hábitats con gran presencia de agua para la vida animal y el flujo migratorio, así como la reducción de la necesidad de construcción de nuevas presas y otras infraestructuras.
En casa
La tecnología de ahorro de agua en casa incluye:

    * Duchas de bajo flujo. Reducen también el consumo de energía, debido al menor uso de agua caliente.
    * Inodoros de bajo flujo , de compostaje y baños secos. Pueden tener un gran impacto en el mundo desarrollado debido a la gran cantidad de agua que utilizan las cisternas actuales.
    * Oxigenadores. Rompen el flujo de agua incluyendo pequeñas gotas para mantener la eficacia de la humedad utilizando menos agua. Además, reducen las salpicaduras mientras se lavan los platos.
    * Reutilizadores de agua. Lo que incluye la gestión de aguas grises, llevando aguas del lavabo y bañera hacia un depósito en el jardín y el reciclaje de aguas mediante plantas de tratamiento a pequeña escala.
    * Recogida del agua que cae sobre el tejado de la vivienda.
    * Limpieza en seco del automóvil.
Agricultura
Para el regadío, la eficiencia hídrica significa minimizar las pérdidas debido a la evaporación o escorrentía. Se puede utilizar un tanque evaporimétrico para determinar cuanta agua se necesita para regar una tierra. El regadío a manta, el tipo más común y tradicional suele ser muy poco eficiente ya que unas partes del terreno se inundan y otras quedan secas. El egadío por pivote, utilizando un pivote central o aspersores laterales, aporta una distribución mucho más controlada y homogénea, aunque en ocasiones de extrema sequedad, se pierde una parte del agua por evaporación. El riego por goteo es la forma más cara y menos utilizada, pero ofrece los mejores resultados en cuanto al reparto y la llegada a la raíz de las planzas con unas pérdidas mínimas.

Ya que el cambio de sistema de regadío puede ser algo costoso, los esfuerzos en conservación se suelen concentrar en maximizar la eficiencia de los sistemas existentes. Esto incluye arar los suelos compactos, crear surcos para prevenir la escorrentía y utilizar mezclas de tierra y sensores de lluvia para optimizar los horarios de irrigación.

Regadío en pivote.

----------


## zurkan

del Instituto del Agua de la Universidad de Granada. Parte de estos resultados han sido publicados en las revistas Starch/Starke y Journal of Microbiology and biotechnology.

----------

